# حوار حول حياة القداسة



## ابن الفادي (10 فبراير 2007)

*القداسة
لكي نحيا ونعيش حياة القداسة قرأت هذه الكلمات عن القداسة والحياة مع يسوع​**ألا يلزم أن يحيا الشخص حياة مقدسة لكي يُصبح مسيحياً؟ 
لا، فالخاطىء لا يستطيع أن يحيا حياة مقدسة إلاّ بعد أن يخلُص أولاً.

هل يتوقع الله أن يحيا المسيحيون حياة مقدسة؟ 
طبعاً يتوقع بكل تأكيد (1تسالونيكي 4:3، تيطس 2:11-13).

هل هناك أي مسيحي يحيا حياة الكمال بلا خطية؟ 
لا أحد يحيا بلا خطية (1 يوحنا 1:8، 10). الرب يسوع المسيح كان الشخص الوحيد الذي عاش حياة كاملة بلا خطية على الاطلاق.

كيف يمكن للمسيحيين أن يُخطئوا بعد أن خلصوا؟ 
السبب يَكمن في انه ما زالت لدى المؤمن طبيعة الشر القديمة الفاسدة، التي وُلد بها، والتي لا تزول عند ايمانه (رومية 7:17).

بماذا يختلف المؤمن عن غير المخلَّصين؟ 
لدى المؤمن طبيعة جديدة يأخذها عند تجديده، يدعوها الكتاب »الطبيعة الالهية« (2 بطرس 1:4).

ما الفرق بين الطبيعتين؟ 
الطبيعة القديمة فاسدة ولايمكن إصلاحها، وتحاول دائماً ان تجر المؤمن نحو الخطية (رومية 7:21). 
أما الطبيعة الجديدة فلا تطلب إلاّ الصلاح، وتحاول دائماً أن تقود المؤمن في طريق القداسة (رومية 7:22).

لماذا سمح الله ببقاء الطبيعة القديمة بعد الايمان؟ 
تُعلّمنا الطبيعة القديمة ضَعفَنا واننا لا شيء، فنلتجىء الى الرب للاعتماد عليه من أجل القوة لمقاومة التجربة (رومية 7:24).

هل كل المسيحيين يُجرَّبون؟ 
نعم كلهم يُجرَّبون (1 كورنثوس 10:13).

هل يحصل أن يضطر المسيحي مرة للخضوع للتجربة؟ 
لا، فالمسيحي يُخطىء فقط متى ما أراد. ان لديه قوة الروح القدس الذي يحيا فيه، وهذه القوة تكفي لتحرره من كل تجربة (غلاطية 5:17).

ما هو موقف الله تجاه الطبيعة القديمة؟ 
رأى الله استحقاق موتها، فَدَانَها في صليب الجلجثة. انه لا يحاول إصلاحها ولا تحسينها أو تنقيتها، لأنها عقيمة لا رجاء فيها، لذا يراها الله في حكم الموت مع موت المسيح على الصليب (رومية 6:6)

كيف يجب أن يكون موقف المؤمن تجاه الطبيعة القديمة؟ 
عليه ان يُبقيها في حكم الموت:هذا يعني انه كلما حاولت الطبيعة القديمة أن تُشير على المسيحي بعمل شيء ما، عليه ان يرفض الانصياع لمَِا قد أدانه الله (رومية 6:11، 12).

ما هو موقف المؤمن من الواجب تجاه الطبيعة الجديدة؟ 
عليه ان يغذيها، ويهذّبها ويُشجعها بواسطة دراسة الكتاب المقدس. وبقضاء وقت في السجود والصلاة، ثم يخدم الرب ويسعى للقيام فقط بالأشياء التي تُرضي الرب (غلاطية 5:22، 23).

ما هو باختصار، سرّ الحياة المقدسة؟ 
السرّ هو في الانشغال بالرب يسوع في السجود. نحن نتغير ونصبح كما نسجد. لا توجد خطوة حاسمة تنقلنا الى القداسة. إنها مسار مدى الحياة (2كورنثوس 3:18).

هل يمكنك إعطاء نصائح عملية من أجل حياة القداسة؟ 
احفظ حياتك الفكرية. يمكنك توجيه تفكيرك (فيلبي 4:8). 
لا تصنع تدبيراً للجسد لأجل الشهوات (رومية 13:14). 
تذكَّرْ أن المسيح يحيا في جسدك (كولوسي 1:27). 
في لحظات التجربة،اصرخ الى الرب لكي ينقذك (متى 14:30). 
انشغل بما للرب (جامعة 9:10). 
انخرط في نشاطات رياضية معينة (1 تيموثاوس 4:8). 
لكن ألا يحتاج المسيحي أن يحفظ الوصايا العشر لكي يحيا حياة القداسة؟ 
يُعلّم الكتاب المقدس ان المؤمن ليس تحت ناموس الوصايا كقانون حياة (رومية 6:14). 
لأن غرض الناموس جعْل البشر يدركون أنهم خطاة، لا جعلهم قديسين. 
لأن الناموس يَحكم بالموت على كل الذين لا يحفظونه كاملاً. ولا أحد يستطيع أن يكون تحت الناموس بدون أن يقع تحت لعنة. 
لأن المسيح احتمل عقاب الناموس الذي كسرناه، والآن لم يُعدْ للناموس ما يقوله لأولاد الله (رومية 10:4، غلاطية 3:13).

هل يعني ذلك أنه يجوز للمسيحي أن يرتكب خطايا القتل والزنا؟ 
كلا البتة، فالمسيحي في طبيعته الجديدة لا رغبة لديه ليفعل تلك الأمور. إن أولئك الذين تحت الناموس يعيشون في خوف من العقاب. أما الذين تحت النعمة فتحصرهم محبة المسيح. والمحبة لا شك دافع أقوى من الخوف، فيفعل الناس بدافع المحبة ما لم يستطيعوا فعله أبداً بدافع الخوف.

إذا لم تكن الوصايا العشر قانون حياة المؤمن، فماذا؟ 
حياة وتعاليم يسوع هي النموذج والدليل للمسيحي (1 يوحنا 2:6).

بماذا تختلف تعاليم يسوع عن الناموس؟ 
الإجابة في الاصحاح الخامس من إنجيل متى. قال الناموس »لا تزن« أما يسوع فقال:»وكل مَن نظر الى إمرأة ليشتهيها فقد زنى بها في قلبه« (راجع آيتي 27، 28). 
قال الناموس:عين بعين، وسن بسن، أما يسوع فقال:»لا تقاوموا الشر، بل من لطمك على خدك الأيمن فحوِّل له الآخر أيضاً« (راجع الآيات 38-42). 
قال الناموس:»تُحب قريبك وتُبغض عدوك«. أما يسوع فقال: »أحبوا أعداءكم« (راجع آيتي 43، 44).

هل يمكن للناس أن يحيوا كما علّم يسوع؟ 
بشرياً لا. ولكن الرب أعطى الروح القدس لكل المؤمنين حتى تكون لديهم القوة للحياة فوق الطبيعية (1كورنثوس 6:19، غلاطية 5:16، 17).

الرب يعطينا نعمة ان نحي حياة القداسة والشركة مع رب المجد يسوع المسيح

اذكروني في صلواتكم  *


----------



## K A T Y (12 فبراير 2007)

ابن الفادي قال:


> *
> *
> *الرب يعطينا نعمة ان نحي حياة القداسة والشركة مع رب المجد يسوع المسيح*



امين ربنا يدينا ان نحيا معه حياة كلها قداسة 

موضوع جميل يا ابن الفادي​


----------



## ابن الفادي (12 فبراير 2007)

*امين يا كاتي 

ربنا يعطينا كلنا هذه النعمة لنحيا 
مع المخلص حياة البر القداسة 

اشكرك *


----------



## وحيد جرجس ايوب (6 أغسطس 2010)

*حياة القداسة ليست اختيارية بل هى جياة اجبارية لكل مؤمن بالمسيح .*
*لان الكتاب يقول "كونوا قديسين "هنا نرى ان كلمة كونوافيها الزام و امر و ليس اختيار .*
*و علامات القداسة انا ارها فى حياة المؤمن بالمسيح اذا كان :*
*1:انسان يرضى بما هو فيه و بدون نواح او شكاية سواء من ظروف حياته او ظروف العائلة او الكنيسة.او العمل لابد له ان يكون شاكرا فى كل شىء و على كل شىء و فى كل وقت .نراه راضيا بدون نواح او تذمر.*
*2:انسان لا يلفت الانظار .اى ان يكون فى اى مكان و فى اى وضع هو فيه .لايتاثر بالمظاهر و لا الاضواء .*
*3:انسان يكون واضح لا يعلن عكس ما يخفى .بل ان يكون كلامه واضح و ما يقله هو ما بداخله لا يحمل كلامه اكثر من معنى ،اى انه اسان غير متسلق .*
*4:انسان غير متغير حسب الظروف .اى انه له السلوك الواضح .بمعنى اخر ....ان لا يكون فى الكنيسة مرنم و فى الخارج مغنى و لا تعرف من اى نوع هو .الانسان الذى يحيا القداسة سلوكة واضح لا يتغير بتغير الظروف او المكان .*
*5:انسان فكره فى السماء و ليس كل فكره فى الارضيات .بل هو دائما يفكر فى انه انسان سماوى فيصغر العالم فى نظره *
*كل هذا و غيره علامات من حياة القداسة العملية التى يجب ان يحياها كل مؤمن فى العالم .فيانا العالم قديسين فيتمجد المسيح فى حياتنا و من خلال سلوكنا ان سلكنا فى القداسة التى بدونها لا و لن يرى احد الرب*
*و الرب يبارك حياتكم*
*وحيد جرجس ايوب*


----------

